# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  بعض نصائح د.إبراهيم الفقى ( رحمه الله )

## د.شيماء عطاالله

استيقظ صباحا وأنت سعيد:
يطلع النهار على البعض فيقول "صباح الخير يا دنيا" بينما يقول البعض الآخر "ما هذا... لماذا حل علينا النهار مرة أخرى بهذه السرعة"!! احذر من الأفكار السلبية التي يمكن أن تخطر على بالك صباحا حيث أنها من الممكن أن تبرمج يومك كله بالأحاسيس السلبية، وركز انتباهك على الأشياء الإيجابية، وابدأ يومك بنظرة سليمة تجاه الأشياء.

احتفظ بابتسامة جذابة على وجهك:
حتى إذا لم تكن شعر أنك تريد أن تبتسم فتظاهر بالابتسامة حيث إن العقل الباطن لا يستطيع أن يفرق بين الشيء الحقيقي والشيء غير الحقيقي، وعلى ذلك فمن الأفضل أن تقرر أن تبتسم باستمرار.

كن البادئ بالتحية والسلام:
هناك حديث شريف يقول "وخيرهما الذي يبدأ بالسلام"... فلا تنتظر الغير وابدأ أنت.

 كن منصتا جيدا:
اعلم أن هذا ليس بالأمر السهل دائما، وربما يحتاج لبعض الوقت حتى تتعود على ذلك، فابدأ من الآن... لا تقاطع أحدا أثناء حديثه... وعليك بإظهار الاهتمام.... وكن منصتا جيدا...

خاطب الناس بأسمائهم:
أعتقد أن أسماءنا هي أجمل شيء تسمعه آذاننا فخاطب الناس بأسمائهم.

 تعامل مع كل إنسان على أنه أهم شخص في الوجود:
ليس فقط إنك ستشعر بالسعادة نتيجة لذلك، ولكن سيكون لديك عدد أكبر من الأصدقاء يبادلونك نفس الشعور.

 ابدأ بالمجاملة:
قم كل يوم بمجاملة ثلاثة أشخاص على الأقل.

     قم بإعداد المفاجأة لشريك حياتك:
يمكنك تقديم هدية بسيطة أو بعض من الزهور من وقت الآخر، وربما يمكنك أن تقوم بعمل شيء بعينه مما يحوز إعجاب الطرف الآخر، وستجد أن هناك فرقا كبيرا في العلاقة الإيجابية بينكما.

 ضم من تحبه إلى صدرك:
قالت فيرجينا ساتير الاختصاصية العالمية في حل مشاكل الأسرة "نحن نحتاج إلى 4 ضمات مملوءة بالحب للبقاء، 8 ضمات لصيانة كيان الأسرة، و12 ضمة للنمو"... فابدأ من اليوم باتباع ذلك يوميا وستندهش من قوة تأثير النتائج.

 كن السبب في أن يبتسم أحد كل يوم:
ابعث رسالة شكر لطبيبك أو طبيب أسنانك أو حتى المختصص بإصلاح سيارتك.

 كن دائم العطاء:
وقد حدث أن أحد سائقي أتوبيسات الركاب في دينفر بأمريكا نظر في وجوه الركاب، ثم أوقف الأتوبيس ونزل منه، ثم عاد بعد عدة دقائق ومعه علبة من الحلوى وأعطى كل راكب قطعة منها. ولما أجرت معه إحدى الجرائد مقابلة صحفية بخصوص هذا النوع من الكرم والذي كان يبدو غير عادي، قال" أنا لم أقم بعمل شيء كي أجذب انتباه الصحف، ولكني رأيت الكآبة على وجوه الركاب في ذلك اليوم، فقررت أن أقوم بعمل شيء يسعدهم ، فأنا أشعر بالسعادة عند العطاء، وما قمت به ليس إلا شيئا بسيطا في هذا الجانب". فكن دائم العطاء ".

 سامح نفسك وسامح الآخرين:
إن الذات السلبية في الإنسان هي التي تغضب وتأخذ بالثأر وتعاقب بينما الطبيعة الحقيقية للإنسان هي النقاء وسماحة النفس والصفاء والتسامح مع الآخرين.

 استعمل دائما كلمة "من فضلك" وكلمة "شكرا":
هذه الكلمات البسيطة تؤدي إلى تنائج مدهشة... فقم باتباع ذلك وسترى بنفسك ولابد أن تعرف أن نظرتك تجاه الأشياء هي من اختيارك أنت فقم بهذا الاختيار حتى تكون عندك نظرة سليمة وصحيحة تجاه كل شيء.

من اليوم قم بمعاملة الآخرين بالطريقة التي تحب أن يعاملوك بها.
من اليوم ابتسم للآخرين كما تحب أن يبتسموا لك.
من اليوم امدح الآخرين كما تحب أن يقوموا هم بمدحك.
من اليوم أنصت للأخرين كما تحب أن ينصتوا إليك.
من اليوم ساعد الآخرين كما تحب أن يساعدوك.
بهذه الطريقة ستصل لأعلى مستوى من النجاح، وستكون في طريقك للسعادة بلا حدود.


وتذكر دائما:
عش كل لحظة كأنها آخر لحظة في حياتك،!!
عش بالإيمان، عش بالأمل،
       عش بالحب

----------


## ايمان السيد

عش كل لحظة كأنها آخر لحظة في حياتك،!!
عش بالإيمان، عش بالأمل،
عش بالحب

نصائح رائعة 
شكرا دكتورتنا على مشاركتنا هذه النصائح الإيجابية

----------


## فوزية سليمان

رحم الله الدكتور ابراهيم  الفقى رحمة واسعة
وادخله فسيح جناته
وانعم علينا بانسان غيره
يسير على دربه
لأننا فعلا فى اشد الحاجة لذلك

----------


## هويدا

سامح نفسك وسامح الآخرين:إن الذات السلبية في الإنسان هي التي تغضب وتأخذ بالثأر وتعاقب بينما الطبيعة الحقيقية للإنسان هي النقاء وسماحة النفس والصفاء والتسامح مع الآخرين.

شكرا دكتورتنا على المشاركة المفيدة والرائعة

----------


## جاسر

إذا قابلنا الإساءة بالإساءة فمتى تنتهي الإساءة

----------

